# Advice on Nikon d7000



## MelViv

I am very keen to purchase a new Nikon d7000. I am a keen but amateur photographer. I am looking for some advice about which lens/s to purchase with the d7000. 
The kind of photography I take is, as I mentioned recreational, includes mainly family photos, animals, landscapes. 
If I was to purchase 1 lens which would you recommend  and if my budget were to allow for 2 which 2 would you recommend. Also, as I am starting out in this which accessories would you recommend that I purchase with the d7000. 

Many many thanks for any help and advice you can offer.


----------



## rainking

I think if you are just starting out, the kit lens would be great.  18mm-105. It has a wide range of focal point to learn on. The only down side, it's not a very fast lens.


----------



## KmH

A big advantage to owning a good DSLR camera is the interchangability of lenses.

Your uses: family, animals, landscapes, require different focal lengths.

Landscapes require a wide angle lens, less than 35 mm apparent focal length. (The D7000 has an APS-C size sensor, amd a 1.5x crop factor. A 35 mm lens would have an apparent focal length of 35 mm x 1.5 = 52.5 mm. I like to make landscape shots using a 12 mm lens (18mm apparent. An 18 mm lens has a apparetn focal length of 27mm).

Family shots would require from 50mm focal length (apparent) and up (to at least 200 mm).

Shooting animals depends if they are domesticated, in a zoo, or in the wild.

To cover the entire range, except animals in the wild, I would recommend 3 Nikon lenses:

AF-S DX Zoom-NIKKOR 12-24mm f/4G IF-ED
AF Zoom-NIKKOR 24-85mm f/2.8-4D IF This lens also has an extreme close-up capability, known as Macro, from 35 to 85 mm. It is only 1:2 though.
AF Zoom-NIKKOR 80-200mm f/2.8D ED
For animals in the wild: AF-S NIKKOR 200-400mm f/4G ED VR II

For accessories you will need: at least 1 hot shoe mounted speedlight, good tripod legs and a good tripod head, a good circular polarizing filter big enough for all your lenses, a good camera bag, an extra Nikon battery, and several books about photography starting with Bryan Peterson's *Understanding Exposure*.


----------



## MelViv

Thank you Rainking and KmH for your advice. 
I may have to wait until I win a lottery to get all the lens you suggest KmH (or until I could justify them). Will look into the 18mm-105.

Would be great if someone else could confirm the 1 or 2 lens that would be best to get. ... Just so I'm reassured.

Many thanks for being helpful. :thumbup:


----------



## RalphP13

For a starting lens, the kit lens 18-105mm is a good start. If you're going to buy the body only, you might want to instead get the 18-200mm lens which gives you a bit more range. This lens is good for everything but great at nothing. 

In addition, you might want to add a fast prime lens like the 35mm f1.8. With the crop sensor, it acts more like a 50mm lens and is a nice "snapshot" lens for family events. It's lightweight and relatively cheap (less than $200).

There are certainly better options as KmH pointed out; but as you pointed out, these come with a price.

Short list:
1) D7000
2) AF-S DX VR Zoom-NIKKOR 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6G IF-ED (<$800)
3) AF-S DX NIKKOR 35mm f/1.8G (<$200)

I think this would be a good list until you figure out where you're going. 


Ralph


----------



## CNCO

try the kit lenses and see what you need from there. who knows you just might surprise your self.


----------



## KmH

MelViv said:


> Thank you Rainking and KmH for your advice.
> I may have to wait until I win a lottery to get all the lens you suggest KmH (or until I could justify them).


You're welcome. You would still need lenses in those focal ranges. Just find the ones that are less expensive, so they suit your budget better.

The lenses I listed are of intermediate quality. The best lenses are in the pro line up and are even more expensive.

There is an active used camera gear marketplace and buying used is one way to save significant $$$'s.


----------



## PhotoXopher

Sigma 18-50 f/2.8 HSM Macro
Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 HSM Macro

I recommend it because it's what I use for those exact scenarios and for the money I couldn't be happier. They are both fast lenses with quick focus.

Some of my samples with these on a D300s:


----------



## dinodan

You might want to check out this 17-50 lens from Tamron. I have the earlier (non-vibration control) version and it is excellent for the price. A very nice zoom range for DX format and 2.8 aperture throughout.

Amazon.com: Tamron AF 17-50mm F/2.8 SP XR Di II VC (Vibration Compensation) Zoom Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo: Reviews, Prices & more


For "walking around" I often pair it with my Nikkor 55-200 VR, a very compact and low cost lens that yields excellent results.

Amazon.com: Nikon 55-200mm f/4-5.6G ED IF AF-S DX VR [Vibration Reduction] Nikkor Zoom Lens: Camera & Photo 


(I'm not recommending Amazon as a retailer, they're just convenient links.)

I have a D7000 on order and I'm getting impatient!


----------



## orb9220

Yep presently have both of those as my main lenses. And make a great start.

Tamron 17-50 f2.8 been my main workhorse for 3yrs and can't be beat for the price and a giant step up in Speed and Image IQ over the slower kit lenses.




Holding the Beads Series 1 of 5 -ReDux by orb9220, on Flickr

Nikon 55-200vr and only the VR version. Is the Best Bang for the buck zoom in the under $250 range. And haven't found anything that beats it in this price range. Yep cheaper build and slower variable kit lens. But optics are outstanding and is small,compact and unobtrusive.




Glide in the Fall by orb9220, on Flickr
.
.


----------



## Jeatley

on another note... I have a kit lens 18-105mm that I used for about 2 weeks than I got a Sigma 18-50mm 2.8 and really have not use it since.  If you want it it is yours $100 or just say 110 and that will cover shipping!????  Let me know!


----------



## srt6xfire

Jeatley, if you still would like to sell your lens please email me at dnylander "at" san.rr.com.  Thanks.


----------



## D-B-J

KmH said:


> MelViv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Rainking and KmH for your advice.
> I may have to wait until I win a lottery to get all the lens you suggest KmH (or until I could justify them).
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome. You would still need lenses in those focal ranges. Just find the ones that are less expensive, so they suit your budget better.
> 
> The lenses I listed are of intermediate quality. The best lenses are in the pro line up and are even more expensive.
> 
> There is an active used camera gear marketplace and buying used is one way to save significant $$$'s.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure how the 80-200 is intermediate quality.. With a constant 2.8 aperture and at a 1000 dollars, i'd have to say its a little more than "intermediate"


Any to the OP, as someone else said, gettting the kit lens and a 35mm 1.8 would be a good idea, as having a fast lens is always useful.


----------



## KmH

D-B-J said:


> I'm not sure how the 80-200 is intermediate quality.. With a constant 2.8 aperture and at a 1000 dollars, i'd have to say its a little more than "intermediate"


It is intermediate to the AF-S 70-200 mm f.2.8G, based on build quality, focus speed (no SWM motor), focus sharpness across its zoom and aperture range, number of ED lens elements, MTF performance, lack of Nano coatings, VR and IF.


----------



## Macno

Great thread guys.

I too am about to buy a D7000 and have been looking for some lens advice.  This thread has been very helpful so thanks!

A question about orbs pics.  What is the name of this style?  This is the sort of photography I want to get into.  What is it known as?

Mac


----------



## Macno

dbl


----------



## 480sparky

Macno said:


> ..........
> 
> A question about orbs pics.  What is the name of this style?  This is the sort of photography I want to get into.  What is it known as?
> 
> Mac


 

Nature.

Maybe you should take what money you have and invest in lenses first.  Get good glass from the git-go.  Put a DX-format behind it, what ever you can afford.  Then it's just a matter of upgrading the camera when the time comes.  Upgrading lenses gets pricey.


----------



## kasperjd4

Macno said:


> Great thread guys.
> 
> I too am about to buy a D7000 and have been looking for some lens advice.  This thread has been very helpful so thanks!
> 
> A question about orbs pics.  What is the name of this style?  This is the sort of photography I want to get into.  What is it known as?
> 
> Mac


 
I'm guessing you're talking about Bokeh. To put simply it's when you have a shallow depth of field so the subject is in focus and the background is out of focus. When shooting with lights in the background you can get cool little orb things in your photos. Bokeh can be useful in all types of photography, just be careful not to over use it.


----------

